# What to Do About Such High Fees of Private Medical Colleges?



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Salam to all.

I really want to raise an issue regarding the absurdly high fee of private medical colleges. Why doesnt anyone do anything about it???

3.1 million is A LOT of money!

Why in the world were private med colleges allowed to raise their already VERY high fee by 20% this year? what exactly is the logic behind this???

We come from average families. Most of us cannot afford such high fees easily. Merit is not seen here...ONLY MONEY!

do you think its fair to pay MILLIONS of dollars to these medical colleges? Its not our fault that there is a very limited number of government medical college seats.

I really really want to raise my voice but i don't know how. suggestions etc are welcomed.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am with you bkn . infact we are with you. This is a clear injustice. i think we should file a case against them or a group of students should meet chief justice of Pakistan. U cant change anything in this country unless you come on roads and protest ! just like the one done by first year students last year .


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

we can do this absolutely....as students of sheikh khalifa bin zaid along wid their chancellor did the same thing and now the fee there is only 2 lakhs per year:speechless:


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

rockstar said:


> we can do this absolutely....as students of sheikh khalifa bin zaid along wid their chancellor did the same thing and now the fee there is only 2 lakhs per year:speechless:


Are you sure it's 2 lakh per year? I heard it's 4.75lakh. And on the website the fees mentioned are really high!


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> Are you sure it's 2 lakh per year? I heard it's 4.75lakh. And on the website the fees mentioned are really high!


i am sure...its 100% 2 lakh per year...2 of my friends have gone there they also told me the same thing and werw v.v happy:!:


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh no!! I missed such a good opportunity! How could I?? :/ P.S:any idea of last closing merit of this year??


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

And we should do . they r damn suckin leeches . they suck our money. believe me they are earning haraam money


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Your issue is worth discussing bkn...
these people really dont care about a hard working student who wishes to be a doctor and has potential too but due to financial problems cant afford such huge amount:red:
they only want to fullfill there pockets...money is not issue for some parents but for some it is the matter of their whole life savings and assets...
by giving admission to low merit students on donation basis these authorities are ruining the health sector here and also its injustice with many...and its every where no pvt college can say that its totally "pak saaf"...
cmh fmh shalamr lmdc akhtrsaed sheikhzed every college is involved in this butcher kind of system
there are 2 gals of my father's very close friend...both of them have supplies in their intermediate exam in lahore board...but now one of them is studying mbbs and other bds from sindh..:!: Just because that uncle gave heavy donations there


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

I wouldn't include Shalamar with other colleges. At least they have a merit cum need based scholarship system from 55% of their students take advantage. When asked, these colleges always have the excuse of keeping the highest fees to keep themselves in the competition, in the business market. Yes folks, it's a business, not education. God have mercy on our souls.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah the whole Pakistan is with you. I met a doctor at Shifa and he says the college earns 30+ crore every year from student fees and their total salaries are 12 crore. So they make a profit of around 18 crore. Who even needs that much money? If they could just bring it down from 6 lakhs to 3 lakhs, they would still make 3 crore profits every year and would help the students a lot! Great to know Sheikh Zayed has done it, I hope they all follow. The maximum allowed I think should be 4 lakhs and this should be enforced by the government. The country's not that rich other than the elite who can afford anything comfortably!


----------



## pkstar (Nov 17, 2012)

pls tell what is the remaining years(2nd, 3rd, 4th and final year) fee of shalamar.Please tell exact if u know.How much scholarship may be graunted tome if i am selected from waiting list.thanks


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Chachu said:


> I wouldn't include Shalamar with other colleges. At least they have a merit cum need based scholarship system from 55% of their students take advantage. When asked, these colleges always have the excuse of keeping the highest fees to keep themselves in the competition, in the business market. Yes folks, it's a business, not education. God have mercy on our souls.


the so called "scholarship" of shalamar lasts only a year...my best friend's sister got in on scholarship last year...the very next year they cancelled it saying k we are turning this into a zakat scholarship and you are not poor enough!

now of course we dont need zakat Alhumdullilah but we are no billionaires as well. we need the fees to be around 3 lacs.




> TO ALL:


well what do you guys suggest we do? we can't just sit here and talk. Anybody has any ideas please share them.

should we make a face book page or something? I need people to be with me and guide me because I'm really mad now. Who the hell gave PMDC the right to increase fee every couple of years???!!!

suggestions please???


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys, I'm not exactly sure about this, but I remember I got this info that the fee increase this year was on the direct orders of none other than PMDC. So you have to raise a voice against PMDC not the colleges. Thought I'd mention it.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Guys, I'm not exactly sure about this, but I remember I got this info that the fee increase this year was on the direct orders of none other than PMDC. So you have to raise a voice against PMDC not the colleges. Thought I'd mention it.


yes we know that. reread my last comment


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Facebook


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> Facebook


what? the link doesnt open


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Facebook


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Beside fees structure there is another problems of most colleges that do not disclose their merit by displaying merit list...in this way they cross the 10% overseas seats..approx they take 20% overseas...then seats on donation which is now modern name of bribery..we hve to fave strange conditions in these colgs for seeking admission now..


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright, "causes.com" it is. Tell me if this is good:

Title: Petition against the highly unaffordable Fees for Private Medical Colleges in Pakistan
Who you want to petition: Pakistan Medical and Dental Council

And give me suggestions for these:

1)- Letter: Keep it short
2)- Deadline:
3)- How many people should sign:
4)- If someone could upload a relevant picture:

I doubt this will work but it's worth a try!
Give me all the suggestions and I'll have all of this ready by tomorrow morning. After launching, just tell everyone you know on Facebook, reality, this forum etc. to sign the petition (of course sign it yourself too), and hopefully get the message to the PMDC.


----------



## iqra rehman (Oct 31, 2012)

its the most miserable issue of our country,here people respect money they don't bother about talent and hard work. i have seen many examples around me a friend of mine got into rifa having only 60% aggregate she even didn't pass mcat but on the account of fact that her father is in beurocracy she is there !! and what about people like us though we deserve to be there but this crab money and corruption . everybody here is interested in their own bank accounts including pmdc and uhs! its the only reason merit is getting so high every year. but still i believe we'l surely do something much more better than this conventional mbbs! keeping this issue aside we should think that Allah has decided something better for us!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

My answer:

1)- Really need more points, and dramatic situations if you have any. If there is anyone you know who was unfortunate enough to not get admission in colleges due to fee, do tell me. I have one for a friend from Balochistan who had to wait a year. I suppose not releasing merit lists should be counted as well. Anything else?
2)- The deadline I think should be for next year. This year, it's all done so I guess we can set the deadline at maybe...25th November 2013. Because by that time, the next batch of students will have been completing their admissions and facing the ridiculous fees. And we might get several late signatures like that.
3)- It should be high enough that it is taken seriously and low enough to be possible to get. I'm thinking 1000 - 5000. More will be too high, less will be too low. I think 3500 should be pretty good. But if someone is more confident, and thinks more signatures are possible, I'll welcome it.
4)- Give me a good one before I take a picture of my own receipt and modify it to black and white to symbolize my heart broken...and load-shedding.

Also, as the petition is made, I'll make a thread on this site giving the links to the signature. So we can make the most of this website. We'll bump it next year.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Alright, "causes.com" it is. Tell me if this is good:
> 
> Title: Petition against the highly unaffordable Fees for Private Medical Colleges in Pakistan
> Who you want to petition: Pakistan Medical and Dental Council
> ...



sounds awesome! this is pretty cool website!  go for it I'm right behind you and I'm sure everyone else is too...

I say that we include the following in the letter:

Reason for increasing the fee by 20% when it was more than enough in the first place? when it was 5 lacs it was still absurdly high magar ub had hogai! 

why is the tution fee only included in the amount PMDC has stated?..private medical colleges are taking 1.5 lac extra in the name of admission fee etc. there is nO uniformity at all between the colleges. lmdc is taking 7 lac 85 thousand, smdc taking 7 lac 3 thousnad, fmh is taking 6 lac 85 thousand....

There should be a a number of seats in each private medical college of scholarships.

while increasing fees etc parents and students of private medical collegs should also be allowed to give input. They have to listen to everyone...the parents have to pay the money after all...why shouldnt they be asked? 

The fee should be reduced to an amount that satisfies both the colleges and the parents...like around 3-4 lacs per year.

and one last thing...limited number of seats for doctors' kids should be included in gov colleges don't you think? and there should be SELF FINANCE in gov medical colleges.

deadline should be of minimum 1 week and maximum 3 weeks...

I am like totally new to this so I hope k you know what you are doing  All i know is k this has to stop!

and yes i'll ask all my friends to join it...you should too and we'll start a new thread asking people to sign the petition


and thanks for the great idea..its worth a try 

- - - Updated - - -



heartbreak said:


> My answer:
> 
> 1)- Really need more points, and dramatic situations if you have any. If there is anyone you know who was unfortunate enough to not get admission in colleges due to fee, do tell me. I have one for a friend from Balochistan who had to wait a year. I suppose not releasing merit lists should be counted as well. Anything else?
> 2)- The deadline I think should be for next year. This year, it's all done so I guess we can set the deadline at maybe...25th November 2013. Because by that time, the next batch of students will have been completing their admissions and facing the ridiculous fees. And we might get several late signatures like that.
> ...


ok i don't get the receipt thing  

and isnt next year a little too late? I want them to consider this for us too you know..

and i don't really know anyone personally but I read an article in jang newspaper the other day and it mentioned the fllowing people:

last year's students who couldnt afford private med colleges fees...

RAFIA ZUBAIR=
matric marks: 993
fsc marks: 1012
Mcat: 827

MOMAL MAQSOOD=
matric: 984
fsc: 973
Mcat: 721

SHAIREEN IQBAL=
matric: 984
fsc:949
Mcat: 839

ANEEQA KHURSHEED=
matric:988
fsc:940
mcat:662


Now all these students had brilliant aggregates but due to such high fees they couldnt get in...so they committed suicide (thats whats written in jang newspaper 15 Nov 2012...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh noo bkn:!::!:
You get it wrong...no way momal maqsood is my friend and shes alive...
these students have high marks but couldnot make upto mcat...so they all protest against uhs
momal even contacted media but no help
as far as i know all of them repeated the year...

- - - Updated - - -

Go for it....i think everyone will gonna support u INSHAALLAH


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Oh noo bkn:!::!:
> You get it wrong...no way momal maqsood is my friend and shes alive...
> these students have high marks but couldnot make upto mcat...so they all protest against uhs
> momal even contacted media but no help
> ...



OH MY GOD I'm SOO SORRY!

I didnt know..this is what it says in jang newspaper! I'll edit it...and i'm soo sorry :/


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Aaah its just misunderstanding....
dont feel guilty...


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

> RAFIA ZUBAIR=
> matric marks: 993
> fsc marks: 1012
> Mcat: 827


If you calculate she has an aggregate around 83%,why couldn't she get admission or are those numbers wrong?:?
It's heartbreaking to see that students who secure such brilliant marks in matric and fsc get left out.

- - - Updated - - -

Also there's a group called PMDSC,they or their :? representative has taken this issue to the courts.
Link: http://tribune.com.pk/story/455469/private-colleges-lhc-seeks-replies-on-high-fees/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

That's good, appreciate the help!

This year it's impossible. Most of us have already paid the fees. A fee reduction should affect us as second year students. Because in 3 weeks time, there is no chance of getting even a thousand signatures. But in a year, we could get some 3000-4000, so it gives a strong message. If it's too low, it will be completely ignored (probably ignored anyway but it's seriously better than doing nothing, and it's all we can do). If you can tell the page no. where the suicides are mentioned, that would work very well. I'll just simply point it at Jang. RIP to them... This is what I'll write in the letter:

Private medical college fees have been increasing at such a rate that our right of education has become unaffordable not for just a few but for many. Now to make it worse in 2012, the PMDC has authorized these private colleges to increase it by a further 20%. This lets colleges profit to an unnecessary extent. Another huge problem is that merit lists are not regulated in many private colleges, only letters are sent to selected candidates thereby removing all transparency and allowing richer and in many cases unqualified students to enter these colleges at the expense of the deserving candidates. I cannot help but mention a friend of mine from Zhob who qualified for CMH Quetta but had to decline it due to a lack of funds and remains to this very day stranded. (I can mention those suicide cases if anyone has evidence) We demand that the PMDC kindly limit the maximum fee to not more than 400,000rs which will allow both colleges and students to prosper together. And we also agree that the PMDC should maintain a strict policy of forcing colleges to openly release merit lists so that merit is preferred to money.

How is it huh? Can't make it much longer than that, anything you guys want to add?

- - - Updated - - -



Usman Ejaz said:


> If you calculate she has an aggregate around 83%,why couldn't she get admission or are those numbers wrong?:?
> It's heartbreaking to see that students who secure such brilliant marks in matric and fsc get left out.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Wow that's great. Then if he needs proof of his support, he can always point to this petition! I'm sure we would all love to be a part of that.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Usman Ejaz said:


> If you calculate she has an aggregate around 83%,why couldn't she get admission or are those numbers wrong?:?
> It's heartbreaking to see that students who secure such brilliant marks in matric and fsc get left out.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I really can't say anything...I read this in the paper..I gave the date in my prev post...



> @Heartbreak


ohh...yes i get your point...ok you plan this thing because i know zilch... but I'm totally up for it...count on me for lots of signatures and full support


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

we can just try.... but i dont think it will work 100% or 0 %  ... justice has failed in our country only because of our corupt leaders


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

bkn said:


> sounds awesome! this is pretty cool website!  go for it I'm right behind you and I'm sure everyone else is too...
> 
> I say that we include the following in the letter:
> 
> ...


 is this suicide list is in jang:!:

- - - Updated - - -



xain khalid said:


> we can just try.... but i dont think it will work 100% or 0 %  ... justice has failed in our country only because of our corupt leaders


 and on election day we will again give vote to them or sit in home without casting a vote


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Its not Pakistan Medical & Dental Council, its Private Medical & Dental Council.

Yes,we should file a petition against them but i am not sure if it will work


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

every year there is petition and judge says there must be quota for bright students and at the end evrything is forgetten

- - - Updated - - -

and only wah have semi govt seats my friend cleared SAT and had aggrg8 82.1%hopefully she get in


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Did she apply as foregin student or pakistani nation in wah? I mean did they accept SAT marks?? And dont they consider mcat?


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

i was told by the administeration there that initially they will receive 2 lakhs and within few months, they'll ask for 2.5 lakhs more....therefore, fee is the same and not changed for sheikh zaid


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

bkn said:


> the so called "scholarship" of shalamar lasts only a year...my best friend's sister got in on scholarship last year...the very next year they cancelled it saying k we are turning this into a zakat scholarship and you are not poor enough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we all must E mail PMDC and if they have facebook page go n write against this high fee over there...if someone has contact with media try that..n if somehow we get the e mail of some higher authorities do email them about this issue n try getting help from some NGO's by involving them...I'm also having same issue as u people r having.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright, it's up. Do I think it will work? Well...no but it's certainly worth a try! Btw I made a new account for this petition so no I the guy who started the petition ain't me.

OPEN THIS WEBSITE AND SIGN IT!!!: Reduction of unaffordable fees for Private Medical Colleges in Pakistan | causes.com


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Alright, it's up. Do I think it will work? Well...no but it's certainly worth a try! Btw I made a new account for this petition so no I the guy who started the petition ain't me.
> 
> OPEN THIS WEBSITE AND SIGN IT!!!: Reduction of unaffordable fees for Private Medical Colleges in Pakistan | causes.com


Cool!!! great job!! I signed it and suggested it to my friends as well.



> TO ALL


Please please sign it and tell your friends to sign it


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I opened a new thread for that!

This aside, what else is possible?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

confused-soul said:


> Did she apply as foregin student or pakistani nation in wah? I mean did they accept SAT marks?? And dont they consider mcat?


 she applied on both sides ,they accept SAT


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Whats her SAT score & fsc marks
do u kno about hostel charges of wah?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> I opened a new thread for that!
> 
> This aside, what else is possible?


I think we should try contacting PMDC as well..find thir e mail address and share with everyone I also try to do that and also if we get their phone numbers try that as well.


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > Our Addresses . this is there how to contact page on their website

- - - Updated - - -

PMA critical of PMDC role | DAWN.COM. i googled pmdc and i got this newspaper article in dawn and in its 5th paragraph it is wriiten that "In a statement, he said according to the PMDC rules and regulations no medical or dental institution holding MBBS/BDS classes in the private sector shall charge tuition fee more than Rs600,000 per annum per student" 
so we should bring this under pmdc's notice since private medical colleges are charging way over than 6lakh per annum


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Fatima Hassan said:


> Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > Our Addresses . this is there how to contact page on their website
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


ok i updated this before before researching some more. what i found out reading another article in news that this figure *6 lakhs* excludes exams fee. transport charges, extra curriculars etc. so every private medical college does have its tution fee less than 6 lakhs but the combined fee comes to approximately 7 lakhs or more than that.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I just checked the petition site and so far so good...

Keep telling your friends to tell their friends to tell their friends to sign the petition


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> I just checked the petition site and so far so good...
> 
> Keep telling your friends to tell their friends to tell their friends to sign the petition


hahaha,,bkn i am doing this,,


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Guys, I can understand, what you all are going through.
Basically, it's not the Medical Colleges, it's PMDC. The raise in tuition fee is regulated by PMDC. If only, the government changes, and some son of a good mother, comes into power, only then, can things change around. 

Although I agree, medical education has become more of a business, with some of the biggest names in manufacturing sector of Pakistan, stepping into it. YDA raised a voice against PMDC, on this issue too, but, they started receiving transfer letters. 

You could change this, by starting a huge movement against PMDC, involving Pre Med Students as well.


----------



## mary khan (Nov 22, 2012)

GREAT EFFORT..but the fees issue will not be solved until all private medical college students show unity and raise voice against PMDC and private college also.private college fees should not exceeds 4 or 5 lakhs its too much and all that these private colleges were doing is bussines.its very difficult to pay such high fees increasing every year we must do something....

- - - Updated - - -

GREAT EFFORT..but the fees issue will not be solved until all private medical college students show unity and raise voice against PMDC and private college also.private college fees should not exceeds 4 or 5 lakhs its too much and all that these private colleges were doing is bussines.its very difficult to pay such high fees increasing every year we must do something....


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

The biggest dilemma is the involvement of the bureaucracy in matters like these. The commission mafia and corruption, etc. Only a change of government, can bring educational reforms. Institutes like LUMS, are charging as much as 650,000 per year for Bachelors in Physics, then I guess, medical education was always bound to go beyond the reach of the average household. There are many factors, involved. 

One thing that you will notice, when you will step into medical colleges, is the high number of students belonging to Jageerdaar families, who care very less about the money spent on their education. Just because of such people, movements were born from the ashes, but then were buried down.

- - - Updated - - -

The biggest dilemma is the involvement of the bureaucracy in matters like these. The commission mafia and corruption, etc. Only a change of government, can bring educational reforms. Institutes like LUMS, are charging as much as 650,000 per year for Bachelors in Physics, then I guess, medical education was always bound to go beyond the reach of the average household. There are many factors, involved. 

One thing that you will notice, when you will step into medical colleges, is the high number of students belonging to Jageerdaar families, who care very less about the money spent on their education. Just because of such people, movements were born from the ashes, but then were buried down.


----------

